# Frakiin snowin around here!!



## kingslug (Mar 20, 2009)

First day of spring and its snowing in NYC and Long Island!!!


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah, we had a dusting here in Jersey of wet heavy snow.  Just a cocktease though, not enough to do anything.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 20, 2009)

Here in CT, too. WTF? Yesterday NOAA was calling for 54 and sunny.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Mar 22, 2009)

It just snowed for 3 minutes for the first time here in 3 weeks. wahoo


----------



## mikestaple (Mar 22, 2009)

Yipeeee!  2 minutes of flurries down near the Cape.  But - Boston TV is showing no precip the rest of the week.  Saying perhaps next Sunday.  It has been dry, dry, dry.


----------



## Edd (Mar 24, 2009)

"Frakin"?  Did you say "frakin" sir?  I am gonna miss BSG.  Thank god for Lost.


----------

